# Warning: check your date of arrival!



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

My son travelled on the 27th of JANUARY and came back on the 3rd of FEBRUARY. 
Today he found out that they stamped his passport as arriving on the 3rd of JANUARY!!!
He went to the Mogamma, and they told him that if he doesn't do anything about it, he would have a big problem next time when travelling!
The way his passport is stamped at the moment, looks like he left Egypt and hasn't come back. It looks like he is officially illegal in Egypt now!
So everyone please check your passports!

This is really crazy, they make a very, very stupid mistake and you have to solve it, otherwise they will blame you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course they will blame us, no official has ever admitted to being wrong,


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course they will blame us, no official has ever admitted to being wrong,


I had a Similar stamping error and was not aware of it till I was leaving the country. After checking my bags and getting the boarding pass, passport control refused to let me exit the country and asked me to go correct it at some goverment office. It was 2:00 AM! 
I spent the morning getting the run around and decided to give up before I kill someone. Then it suddenly came to me.
I flew to Sharm then to Dahab and went on a speed boat trip to Petra. It is a one day trip to Petra. I went through a makeshift passport control that is set up just for the speed boat passengers. Very quick and simple checks. I got the exit stamp and on the way back the correct entry stamp.
A couple of days later I was in Cairo airport and went through passport control there without a problem.


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry but I dont see what the problem is, just write in pen a no.2 infront of it, its what they did in my husbands when we applied for a year long tourist visa, they put the wrong year, we went back and they changed it with a pen - who is to know


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The month is written in Arabic letters, not in numbers.


----------

